# African clawed frog- rectum issue



## ChrisInc. (Dec 31, 2013)

I bought (rescued)a stocked 30 g tank a month ago. It was over stocked. I brought it home water and all got it up and running and displaced some of the stock in my existing tanks. All good until yesterday morning I noticed the frog was on her back at the bottom of the tank. When i went to remove my dead frog I found her alive but not able to use her back legs. I put her in a shallow buckt so she can reach the surface and she spent a good amount of time breathing. Today i found that her rectum has prolapsed. At this time iI cannot afford the vet and its sunday evening that costs even more. What help can i give her and what are her chances of recovery? And yes the substrate is small enough for her to swallow  and my other tanks have smaller.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Chris, I'm not sure what would be done in this case... Were she a reptile with a prolapsed cloaca I would suggest soaking it in a sugar water solution in hopes of reducing it's size until it can go back in but being an amphibian that absorbs so much through their skin I think that would probably do much more harm than good and don't suggest it... Keeping her quiet, and as stress free as possible in shallow water (enough so she is not exposed) is probably your best bet barring a herp vet... Good luck.


----------



## ChrisInc. (Dec 31, 2013)

thanks Keri. Do you know if we have a herp vet here on the coast?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Disease and Illness in Detail



> Rectal or Cloacal prolapses are where the linings of the digestive or reproductive tracts extends out of the body, the frogs usually recover spontaneously.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

We don't, many of the local animal hospitals will see exotics in a pinch but if you're looking for a specialist in the future dr Adrian Walton of dewdney vet in maple ridge is really great. (I work at Sechelt Animal) 

Kacairns, thank you for posting the link


----------



## ChrisInc. (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Kacairns, I actually browsed that page but completely missed that bit. It's welcomed news but I am still quite worried about her back legs, I am fairly sure they are not working. I found a few posts on other forums with almost identical stories but not much actual info on treating and recovery. Except one post that said the same pressure build up causing the prolapse could be putting pressure on the spine. But that one didnt have a happy ending and i didnt like it.


----------



## oceanodd (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry! Frogs are hard to heel, like any other small creature!


----------

